# Java Editor funktioniert nicht



## Cyz44 (20. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
ich hab mir den Java -Editor den wir auch in der schule benutzen runtergeladen von hier: http://www.brothersoft.de/Java-Editor-154406.htmlhttp://www.brothersoft.de/Java-Editor-154406.html

nun will ich mein Programm kompilieren aber es klappt nicht! beim normalen kompilieren reagiert der gar nicht und mit jikes kommen dann immer ca. 20 Fehlermeldungen :shock:

ich hab auch schon mehrere anleitungen gesucht und mich exakt daran gehalten, aber umsonst. Wisst ihr da weiter??


----------



## Marcinek (20. Nov 2011)

Welchen Code willst du komilierenß

Welche Fehlermeldungen kommen?


----------



## Cyz44 (20. Nov 2011)

Code is eig egal, ich habs auch mit Hello world versucht und es klappt nicht...

Als fehlermeldung kommt dann zB. " Semantic Error: The Class File ... has an invalid format (bad string annotation constant.) "

und dann noch " Semantic Error: JButton not found "

eig heißt das ja glaub ich die dokumentation is falsch aber ich habs eigentlich richtig installiert..


----------



## Cyz44 (20. Nov 2011)

hier sind die anleitungen die ich befolgt habe:

Installation von Java auf einem Windows-Rechner

Configuration/de - Java-Editor

kann mir jmd helfen, ich verzweifel langsam


----------



## Gast2 (20. Nov 2011)

Poste doch mal den Code den du kompilieren willst. Was hat Hello World mit JButton zu tun?


----------



## Cyz44 (20. Nov 2011)

ok sry hatte da was verwechselt. hier also der code:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;
import java.util.Random.*;

/**
  *
  * Beschreibung
  *
  * @version 1.0 vom 27.09.2011
  * @Name
  */

public class Mastermind extends JFrame
{
  // Anfang Attribute
  private JButton btn1 = new JButton();
  private JButton btn2 = new JButton();
  private JButton btn3 = new JButton();
  private JButton btn4 = new JButton();
  private JButton btn5 = new JButton();
  private JButton btn6 = new JButton();
  private JButton btn7 = new JButton();
  private JButton btn8 = new JButton();
  private JButton btn9 = new JButton();
  
  
  
  String stein1;
  String stein2;
  String stein3;
  String stein4;

  String geraten1;
  String geraten2;
  String geraten3;
  String geraten4;
  
  int weiß = 0;
  int schwarz = 0;
  

  private String[] jList1Data = {};



  private JLabel jlbl1 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl2 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl3 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl4 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl5 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl6 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl7 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl8 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl9 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl10 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl11 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl12 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl13 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl14 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl15 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jlbl16 = new JLabel();
  // Ende Attribute
  


  
  public Mastermind(String title)
  {
    // Frame-Initialisierung
    super(title);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    int frameWidth = 549;
    int frameHeight = 442;
    setSize(frameWidth, frameHeight);
    Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
    int x = (d.width - getSize().width) / 2;
    int y = (d.height - getSize().height) / 2;
    setLocation(x, y);
    Container cp = getContentPane();
    cp.setLayout(null);

    
  
  
    // Anfang Komponenten

    btn1.setBounds(32, 32, 40, 40);
    btn1.setText("");
    btn1.setBackground(new Color(245,245,245));
    btn1.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
      {
        btn1_ActionPerformed(evt);
        jlbl5.setBackground(Color.red);
        jlbl5.setOpaque(true);
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn1);
    
    btn2.setBounds(80, 32, 40, 40);
    btn2.setText("");
    btn2.setBackground(new Color(250,250,0));
    btn2.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
      {
        btn2_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn2);
    
    btn3.setBounds(128, 32, 40, 40);
    btn3.setText("");
    btn3.setBackground(new Color(255,0,0));
    btn3.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
      {
        btn3_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn3);

    btn4.setBounds(176, 32, 40, 40);
    btn4.setText("");
    btn4.setBackground(new Color(0,139,0));
    btn4.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
      {
        btn4_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn4);
    
    btn5.setBounds(224, 32, 40, 40);
    btn5.setText("");
    btn5.setBackground(new Color(24,116,205));
    btn5.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
      {
        btn5_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn5);
    
    btn6.setBounds(272, 32, 40, 40);
    btn6.setText("");
    btn6.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));
    btn6.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
      {
        btn6_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn6);
    
    btn7.setBounds(352, 32, 105, 40);
    btn7.setText("Neues Spiel");
    btn7.addActionListener(new ActionListener() 
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) 
      {
        
    
         btn7_ActionPerformed(evt);
    
   
    
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn7);
    
    btn8.setBounds(360, 80, 85, 40);
    btn8.setText("Raten");
    btn8.addActionListener(new ActionListener() 
    {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) 
      {
        btn8_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn8);
    
    btn9.setBounds(360, 128, 85, 40);
    btn9.setText("Löschen");
    btn9.addActionListener(new ActionListener() 
   {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) 
      {
        btn9_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(btn9);
    
    
    jlbl1.setBounds(64, 96, 40, 35);
    jlbl1.setText("");
    jlbl1.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl1);
    jlbl2.setBounds(120, 96, 40, 35);
    jlbl2.setText("");
    jlbl2.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl2);
    jlbl3.setBounds(176, 96, 40, 35);
    jlbl3.setText("");
    jlbl3.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl3);
    jlbl4.setBounds(232, 96, 40, 35);
    jlbl4.setText("");
    jlbl4.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl4);
    
    jlbl5.setBounds(32, 352, 40, 40);
    jlbl5.setText("");
    jlbl5.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl5);
    jlbl6.setBounds(88, 352, 40, 40);
    jlbl6.setText("");
    jlbl6.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl6);
    jlbl7.setBounds(144, 352, 40, 40);
    jlbl7.setText("");
    jlbl7.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl7);
    jlbl8.setBounds(200, 352, 40, 40);
    jlbl8.setText("");
    jlbl8.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl8);
    
    jlbl9.setBounds(280, 352, 40, 40);
    jlbl9.setText("");
    jlbl9.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl9);
    jlbl10.setBounds(336, 352, 40, 40);
    jlbl10.setText("");
    jlbl10.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl10);
    jlbl11.setBounds(392, 352, 40, 40);
    jlbl11.setText("");
    jlbl11.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl11);
    jlbl12.setBounds(440, 352, 40, 40);
    jlbl12.setText("");
    jlbl12.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl12);
    
     jlbl13.setBounds(32, 296, 40, 40);
    jlbl13.setText("");
    jlbl13.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl13);
    jlbl14.setBounds(88, 296, 40, 40);
    jlbl14.setText("");
    jlbl14.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl14);
    jlbl15.setBounds(144, 296, 40, 40);
    jlbl15.setText("");
    jlbl15.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl15);
    jlbl16.setBounds(200, 296, 40, 40);
    jlbl16.setText("");
    jlbl16.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    cp.add(jlbl16);
    // Ende Komponenten

    setResizable(false);
    setVisible(true);
  }

  // Anfang Methoden

  
  public void btn1_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    
  }

  public void btn2_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {    
  
  
  }

  public void btn3_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
  }

  public void btn4_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
  }

  public void btn5_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
  }

  public void btn6_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
  }

  public void btn7_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    
  }

  public void btn8_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
  }

  public void btn9_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
  }

  // Ende Methoden

  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    new Mastermind("Mastermind");
  }
}
```

also ich will eine Mastermind oberfläche mit einer GUI erstellen. Aber es liegt halt nicht am Code (in der Schule hat er geklappt), sondern dass mein Editor, warum auch immer, nicht kompilieren kann.


----------



## Cyz44 (20. Nov 2011)

kennt ihr wenigstens eine gute seite, wo die einstellungen alle gut erklärt sind? tut mir leid wenn ich vlt etwas ungeduldig bin, aber ich brauchs ganz dringend um mit meinem Jahresprojekt anzufangen.


----------



## schlingel (20. Nov 2011)

JAVA-Code läßt sich ohne Probleme in der Konsole kompillieren und ausführen, das heißt das Problem liegt ganz alleine in deiner Java Editor-Konfiguration. Verwende die Anleitung von hier, die eingestellten JAVAC-Parameter sind auch alle gefahrlos verwendbar, und in der Konsole gibt's auch keine Probleme.

Den jikes brauchst du nicht und das Projekt wird meines Wissens auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Das kannst du also getrost ignorieren bzw. schmeiß ihn ganz raus aus deiner Java Editor Konfiguration. Kontrolliere noch einmal alle Pfade nach und probier es noch einmal.

Wenn es dann noch immer nicht funktioniert öffne die *cmd.exe*, wechsle in das Verzeichnis in dem sich dein Mastermind.java befindet, führ den Befehl *javac Mastermind.java* aus und dann auch noch *java Mastermind*. Voraussetzung dafür dass das funktioniert ist, dass sich der bin Ordner vom JDK in der Path-Variable befindet. 

Gibt's hier noch immer Probleme, installier dein JDK noch einmal neu.

Edit:/ Wenn's so dringend ist könntest du auch ganz einfach alles in der Konsole kompillieren und ausführen und mit dem Notepad++ den Code schreiben. Schadet sowieso nicht wenn man weiß was sich hinter dem Play-Button verbirgt.


----------



## Cyz44 (20. Nov 2011)

Okey danke für den hinweis mit dem jikes, aber wenn ich es jetzt "normal" kompilieren will klappt es immer noch nicht. 

Aber du hast recht, auch wenn ich mein Programm im Java-Editor bearbeite, kann ichs ja trozdem noch über die konsole starten, hatte ich völlig vergessen   So ist es zwar etwas umständlicher aber immerhin klappts jetzt.

Und ja bisher hatte ich auch immer mit dem Notepad gearbeitet, aber mit der GUI wird so halt ziemlich nervig wenn ich jeden einzelnen button per hand erzeugen muss...

Danke aufjedenfall für die antwort!  :toll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Nov 2011)

Deinstalliere das Programm nochmal und lade es von der offiziellen Seite herunter. Die Anleitungen hast du ja bereits von dort.
Java-Editor/de - Java-Editor


----------

